# Մշակույթ > Գրական նախագծեր > Մրցույթներ > Հավաքածու > Արձակ. ՄՐՑՈՒՅԹԻՑ  ԴՈՒՐՍ.  Ինչու՞  չեկավ  Աշխարհի  Վերջը

## Sambitbaba

Այս գործը գրեցի մեկ այլ կայքում հայտարարված համանուն մրցույթի համար: Ծավալով մոտ երեք անգամ ավել ստացվեց, իսկ կրճատածս էլ դուրս չեկավ, այնպես որ չուղարկեցի: Հետո համարեցի, որ այն համապատասխանում է “Ակումբում” հայտարարված “Աշխարհի սկիզբ” մրցույթին: Կրճատեցի երկրորդ անգամ և ուղարկեցի: Ցավոք, ինչ-ինչ պատճառներով անարժան համարվեց մրցույթին մասնակցելու համար:

Եվ սակայն, ես որոշեցի տեղադրել այն այստեղ, մրցույթի պատմվածքներից ոչ հեռու: Ինչու՞: Որովհետև մրցույթին մասնակցելու իմ ցանկությունը ոչ թե մրցանակ շահելու նպատակն էր, այլ հարցին իմ մոտեցման հետ ձեզ ծանոթացնելը: Եվ, քանի որ այլևս սահմանափակված չեմ մրցույթի պայմաններով, տեղադրում եմ գործն ամբողջովին: 

Հուսամ, ոմանց կհետաքրքրի…



* ԻՆՉՈՒ՞  ՉԵԿԱՎ  ԱՇԽԱՐՀԻ  ՎԵՐՋԸ

ԱՐԱՐՉԻ  ԾՐԱԳՐԻ  ՓՈՓՈԽՈՒՄԸ*

Դու ինձ հարցնում ես, թե ինչու՞ չեկավ Աշխարհի Վերջը: Ներիր, բայց ես չգիտեմ, թե որքան լուրջ ես դու այդ հարցը տալիս: Իսկ անձնական փորձս ինձ ցույց է տվել, որ անգամ նրանք, ովքեր լրջորեն հետաքրքրված են հարցով, ցավոք, հեգնանքով են մոտենում նրան: Ինչու՞…

Հիմնավորապես պնդել չեմ կարող, բայց կարծում եմ, որ այնքան երկար են մեր աչքերը փակ եղել ճշմարտության առջև, այնքան երկար ենք ապրել քողարկված ճշմարտության մեջ, որ հենց այն էլ դարձել է մեր “իրականությունը”: Եվ ստացվում է, որ, եթե կեղծիքը դարձել է ճշմարտություն, ուրեմն այն, ինչ կեղծիք չի, բնականաբար, չի կարող ճշմարտություն լինել…

Ինչևէ: Չերկարացնեմ: Ասեմ ընդամենը, որ հարցին ես մոտենում եմ ամենայն լրջությամբ և այն ամենը, ինչի մասին կպատմեմ քեզ, ինձ համար բացարձակ իրականություն է սկսած այն ժամանակներից, երբ ես սկսեցի հետաքրքրվել այս թեմայով: Իսկ թե որքանով ես դու իրական համարում սա և որքան հետաքրքիր, - որոշիր ինքդ:


**     *     **

Ինչու՞ չեկավ աշխարհի վերջը:

Այսօրվա` համար մեկ հարցը: Մեկը տալիս է այն հեգնանքով, մյուսը` զարմանքով, երրորդը` սպառնալով, որ իբր, իզու՜ր եք ժամանակից շուտ ուրախանում, ամեն ինչ դեռ առջևում է… Անգամ կրոններից ոմանք, տեսնելով, որ 2000 թվականը “չեղյալ” հայտարարվեց` չէ՞ որ նրանք համարյա բոլորն էլ, մի քանի տարիների տարբերությամբ, պտտվում էին այդ տարեթվի շուրջ, - հիմա սկսել են արդեն ակնարկել 3000 թվականի մասին:

Ինչպես կասեր մի իմ սիրելի “Ակումբցին”, - Please…

Իսկ ամենակարևորն այն է, որ այն, չակերտների մեջ առնված բառը` իրականություն է. *Աշխարհի Վերջը` Չեղյալ Հայտարարվեց*: 

Ինքստինքյան հարց է ծագում. ո՞վ կարող էր չեղյալ հայտարարել Աշխարհի Վերջը: Տրամաբանությունն էլ պատասխանում է. նա, ով սկիզբն էր դրել աշխարհի…

Հիմա դու, ինչպես ցանկանում ես, կոչիր դա. Մեծ Պայթյուն, Աստված, Աբսոլյուտ, չգիտեմ էլ ինչ: Բայց փաստը մնում է փաստ, որ դա մեր թեմայի հերոսն է, Նա, ով ինչ-որ ժամանակ և ինչ-որ բանի համար, ստեղծեց այս աշխարհը, իսկ այսօր էլ եկավ նրան, որ հրաժարվեց իր նախնական ծրագրից` աշխարհի վերջից: Քո թույլտվությամբ, ես նրան կկոչեմ *Արարիչ*, քանզի ինձ թվում է, որ այդ բառը, մի կողմից, լրիվ ընդունելի է հավատացյալների համար, իսկ մյուս կողմից էլ, այնքան սուր չի ծակում աթեիստների ականջը, որքան “Աստված” բառը: Եվ երրորդ, այդպես վարվելու համար, ես ունեմ իմ անձնական պատճառները, որոնց շուտով դու էլ կտեղեկանաս:

Ինչու՞ չեկավ աշխարհի վերջը:

Կարծում եմ, այս հարցին ճիշտ մոտենալու համար, ինչպես նաև դրան պատասխանելու համար, սկզբից անհրաժեշտ է պատասխանել մեկ այլ հարցի, որը… հետաքրքիր է, մեզանից քանի՞ հոգի է տվել ինքն իրեն, կամ ընդհանրապես, գիտե՞ս արդյոք որևէ մեկին, ով տվել է ինքն իրեն այդ հարցը.

*Ինչու՞ ստեղծվեց աշխարհը…* 

Գիտե՞ս որևէ մեկին… 

Ես գիտեմ. Գրիգոր Տաթևացի: Մի հարցրու` երբ, մի հարցրու` որտեղ: Չգիտեմ: Նրա աշխատությունների այն սակավաթիվ էջերին, որոնց բախտ է վիճակվել ծանոթանալ, ինքս չեմ հանդիպել այդ խոսքերին: Բայց լսել եմ մեկից, ում գիտելիքների վրա կասկած չունեմ: Անկեղծ ասած, այսօր արդեն այնքան էլ կարևոր չի ինձ համար, ասե՞լ է արդյոք Տաթևացին այդ խոսքերը, անգամ ասվե՞լ են արդյոք նրանք ընդհանրապես ինչ-որ մեկի կողմից: Կարևորն այն է, որ նրանք ինձ համար փարոս դարձան իմ որոնումների խավարի մեջ… 
Ահա այդ խոսքերը. 

*Արարիչ բազմացավ մեր մեջ,  որպեսզի Իրենով զմայլվի*:


**     *     **

Եկ փորձենք սկզբից, լա՞վ: Նախա-արարումից: ՄինչԲիգԲանգային ժամանակներից: Երբ գոյություն չուներ ոչինչ, բացի այն, կամ` Նա, ով պիտի ստեղծեր Տիեզերքը, պիտի ստեղծեր մեզ… Հիշու՞մ ես, վերևում պայմանավորվեցինք, որ ես դա պիտի կոչեմ “Արարիչ”: Բայց Նրան այդպես կոչել կարելի է արարումից հետո միայն, ճի՞շտ է: Քանզի ի՞նչ Արարիչ, եթե նա դեռևս ոչինչ չի արարել: Իսկ առայժմ եկ կոչենք նրան “Ամեն Ինչ”: Որովհետև…

Ամենասկզբում` հիշու՞մ ես, - “Բանն” էր: Եվ Բանն` Ամեն Ինչ էր: Եվ Բանից բացի, ուրիշ ոչինչ գոյություն չուներ: Եվ ապրում էր այդ *Բան – Ամեն Ինչ էությունն* Իր հավերժության մեջ էոններ շարունակ, երբ մի օր մտածեց.

-	Իսկ ի՞նչ ասել է “*Ամեն Ինչ*”:

Իրոք, մտածե՞լ ես դու երբևէ, թե այն տարածքում, որտեղ ոչինչ գոյություն չունի, ինչպե՞ս կարող է դրսևորվել “Ամեն Ինչ”: “Ոչինչի” մեջ, ինչպե՞ս կարող է ինչ-որ բան լինել…

Պատկերացնու՞մ ես *Բանի* վիճակը: Ոչ կարող է Ինքն Իրեն ի հայտ բերել, ոչ կարող է Ինքն Իրեն արժեքավորել: Կամ որակավորել: Քանզի այդ բոլոր գործողությունների համար մի շատ կարևոր բան պակասում էր. մի բան, ինչի հետ կարելի կլիներ համեմատվել: Եվ բոլորովին էլ զարմանալի չէր լինի, եթե այդ ամենից հետո Բանն սկսեր մտածել.

-	Միգուցէ Ես` “*Ոչի՞նչ*” Եմ… Միգուցէ Ես`* չկա՞մ*…

Էություն – Ան-Էություն…

Եթե ե՛ս լինեի նման իրավիճակի մեջ, ես կփորձեի ստեղծել մի բան, մի վիճակ, որն ինձ կօգներ հասկանալ իմ “ով” և “ինչ” լինելը: Եվ կարծում եմ, որ հենց այդպես էլ վարվեց Բանը. Նա հասկացավ, որ մի ինչ-որ բանի հետ համեմատվելու համար, Իրեն հարկավոր է մի այլ բան, ինչն “Ամեն Ինչ” չի և ինչի հետ համեմատվելով, Ինքը կկարողանա հասկանալ, թե ի՞նչ ասել է “Ամեն Ինչ”:

Եվ Նա արարեց “*Այն, Ինչ Ամեն Ինչ Չի*”: 

Եվ հենց այդ առաջին արարման պահին` Բանը դարձավ *Արարիչ*:

Իհարկե, վերջին հաշվով “Այն, Ինչ Ամեն Ինչ Չի”-ն, միևնույն է, հենց նույն Ամեն Ինչն էր: Քանզի, հիշու՞մ ես, որ արարումից առաջ գոյություն ուներ միայն Բանը, որն Ամեն Ինչ էր: Հետևաբար, հետագայում ինչ էլ որ ստեղծվեր, կարող էր ստեղծվել միայն այդ “Ամեն Ինչից” և ուրիշ ոչինչից: Ստացվում է, որ “Այն, Ինչ Ամեն Ինչ Չէ”-ն `ընդամենը պատրանք էր, կարելի է ասել, Ամեն Ինչի ուրվականը, Նրա ստվերը: Բայց, ինչ էլ որ նա լիներ, նա հենակետ հանդիսացավ հասկանալու համար, թե ինչ ասել է “Ամեն Ինչ”:

Հիմա գոյություն ունեին արդեն երկու Բան. *Այն, Ինչ Ամեն Ինչ Է*, և *Այն, Ինչ Ամեն Ինչ Չէ*: Մի Բանը կարող էր համեմատվել մյուս Բանի հետ և դրանով պարզել Իր “ով” և “ինչ” լինելը: 

Եկ անվանենք սա` *փորձ*:

Այստեղ մի այլ խնդիր էլ ի հայտ եկավ: Պարզվեց, որ մտովի փորձ ապրել ոչ մի կերպ հնարավոր չէ. որքան էլ ջանաս, այն մնում է գաղափար միայն, լավագույն դեպքում, դառնում է տեսություն, բայց երբեք` փորձ: Պարզվեց, որ փորձը կարիք ունի լինել շոշափելի, տեսանելի: Այսինքն, ի հայտ եկավ *ֆիզիկական աշխարհի*  անհրաժեշտությունը: Կոպիտ ասած, շտապ Տիեզերք էր պետք:

Եվ *Արարիչ արարեց Տիեզերքը*:

Իր առաջին *ֆիզիկական* արարումը:

Մտածել, թե ինչպե՞ս Արարիչ արարեց, - կնշանակեր համաձայնվել, որ մեզ իզուր է տրված մտածելու ունակությունը: Բայց հաջորդ հարցը, ես կարծում եմ, որ շատերն են իրենց տվել գոնե մեկ անգամ կյանքում. *Ինչի՞ց արարեց* Արարիչ այս ամենը: Եվ, եթե անմիջապես, միգուցէ վախից դրդված, չեն մոռացել իրենց իսկ տված հարցը, ուրեմն շատ արագ գտել են այդ հարցի պատասխանը. Արարիչ արարեց Տիեզերքն *Իրենից*: Իհարկե, ուրիշ էլ ինչի՞ց Նա կարող էր արարել, եթե Իրենից բացի ուրիշ ոչինչ գոյություն չուներ:

Կարծում եմ, որ ավելի հայերեն կլինի ասել. Արարիչ *դարձավ* Տիեզերք:

Կամ էլ. Արարիչ` *ֆի-զի-կա-կա-նա-ցավ*:

Ոչ ամբողջովին, իհարկե: Ֆիզիկականացրեց իր փոքրիկ մասը միայն: Եվ անվանեց այդ մասը. Տիեզերք: Կամ… *Աստված*:

Լա՜վ-լա՜վ: Հենց տեղում մի՛ գնդակահարիր ինձ, խնդրում եմ: Դե հիմա, կարծիք է, ասում եմ էլի, - դու էլ քոնն ասեք: Չնայած…

Դեռևս Եռամեծ Տոտ Հերմեսն է ասել, որ Աստված` այն է, ինչ մենք զգում և տեսնում ենք: Եվ հետո, հենց ինքը` մեր, հայերեն “Աստված” բառը, շատ վառ արտահայտում է ինքն իրեն այն դեպքում, եթե մենք հրաժարվենք մի պահ մեր  գիտեցած ստերեոտիպերից: Հենց հիմա ականջիս հնչում է ճիչը. “Իսկ Աճարյանը և մյուսնե՜րը”… Բայց ես Աճարյան չեմ, ես միջին կարգի գիտելիքներ ունեմ լեզվաբանության մասին, գուցէ և միջինից շատ ավելի քիչ: Բայց, երբ ես տեսնում կամ լսում եմ այդ բառը, - ես տեսնում և լսում եմ հետևյալը.

*Աստված*: *Աս-տված*: *Ա*յ*ս*-*Տ*ր*ված*ը: *Ա*յ*ս*-ամբողջ-մեզ-*Տ*ր*ված*ը: 

Այն, ինչ տրված է մեզ տեսնել, զգալ, շոշափել մեր բոլոր հնարավոր զգայարաններով: Ահա թե ինչ է Աստված` Արարչի փոքրիկ մասը:

Եվ մի՞թե այս միակ հայերեն բառը չի արտահայտում ամբողջովին` Տոտ Հերմեսի արտահայտած միտքը:

----------

Ամմէ (05.01.2013)

----------


## Sambitbaba

**     *     **

Փորձի համար փորձադաշտն արարված էր: Եռում էր կյանքը բոլոր Տիեզերքների: Այստեղ, ասելով “կյանք”, ես ի նկատի չունեմ մարդկությունը կամ կենդանական աշխարհը: Ուղղակի ցանկանում եմ ասել, որ ասելով “Տիեզերք”, ես արդեն իսկ ի նկատի ունեմ.* կյանք*: Եվ այդ կյանքը եռում էր, քանզի բոլոր Տիեզերքներում, բոլոր Գալակտիկաները, Համաստեղությունները, Աստղերը, Մոլորակներն ու Արբանյակները գործում էին Արարչի սահմանած ժամացույցի ճշգրտությամբ:

Արդեն ժամանակն էր, կարելի էր սկսել փորձը: Ժամանակն էր արարել այնպիսի մի Բան, ինչը հնարավորություն կունենար ապրել, այսինքն փորձել, - այն, ինչ ցանկանում էր փորձել Արարիչ. թե ինչ ասել է` լինել “Ամեն Ինչ”: Սա նշանակում է, որ այն, ինչ պիտի արարվեր, պետք է լիներ, այսպես ասած, Արարչի կրկնօրինակը: Այսինքն, պիտի ունենար նույնպիսի կամքի ազատություն, ենթակա չլիներ դատապարտվելու, սահմանափակված չլիներ ինչ-որ մի հարցում: Իսկ որ ամենակարևորն է, պետք է ունենար արարման նույնպիսի ունակություն, ինչով որ օժտված էր Ինքն` Արարիչ: Հուսով եմ, կռահեցիր, թե ինչի մասին է խոսքը. “*Իր կերպ և նմանությամբ*”: 

Եվ Արարիչ վերցրեց իր մի փոքրիկ մաս, և այդ Իր մասը *դարձրեց* Մարդ: Ահա, թե ով է *Մարդը*:

Ի՞նչ ես կարծում, պատահականությու՞ն է “*Ադամ*” անունը: Ինչու՞ Արարիչ առաջին մարդուն “Ադամ” կոչեց: Ես քեզ չեմ կոչում թողնել ամեն ինչ ու վազել հանրագիտարանները քրքրելու: Առաջարկում եմ ընդամենն ավելի ուշադիր նայել այդ բառին: Իսկ ավելի ճիշտ, նայիր այդ բառին… հայերեն:

*Ադամ*: *Ադ-ամ*: *Ա*յ*դ* *Ամ*: Ես` *Ա*յ*դ* *Ամ*: Այսօրվա հայերենով` Այդ Եմ: Այդ Ե՛ս Եմ: Այդ Եմ, որ Կամ: Այդ Եմ` ֆիզիկականացած: Այդ Եմ` մարդ դարձած:

Էլի՞ սկսեցիր կրակել վրաս… Թարգ տուր: Ասացի, էլի՜: Չնայած, անգլերենն էլ մոտավորապես նման մի միտք է ծնում:

*Adam  =  add: I Am.* 

“*Եվ-ա*”-յի մասին էլ կարող եմ ասել, բայց պատմվածքս շատ երկարեց, այնպես որ, ավելի լավ է, առաջ գնանք:


**     *     **

Փորձը հնարավոր դարձնելու համար, փորձին կյանք տալու, փորձն ապրելու համար, Արարիչ սահմանեց *բևեռականությունը*, կամ` *դուալությունը*: Այսինքն, եթե գոյություն ունի մի բան, պարտադիր պետք է գոյություն ունենա դրան հակառակ մեկ ուրիշ բան էլ, որպեսզի երկրորդի հետ համեմատվելով, առաջինը կարողանա դրսևորել իրեն:

Այսպես ասած. Լույս-մութ, սև-սպիտակ, սեր-վախ, ուրախություն-տխրություն, աջ-ձախ, վերև-ներքև և այլն և այլն և այլն: Շիլաշփոթ չսարքելու համար, եկ վերցնենք բևեռականության առավել հաճախ հանդիպող դրսևորումների մի զույգ, և խոսենք հենց նրա մասին:

*Չարը* և *Բարին*:

Ամբողջ փորձի իմաստն է. բախվում են երկու ծայրահեղությունները: Ինչու՞… Ելնելով նրանից, որ մեր բոլորի համար, ինչպես նաև Իրեն համար, - Արարիչ` կատարելություն է, Իր այդ կատարելությունը ճանաչելու համար, մի՞թե Նա չպետք է հայտնվի այդ “կատարելության” լրիվ հակառակ կողմում, “Ամեն Ինչի” ամենաանկատարյալ վիճակում, որպեսզի, անցնելով այս երկուսի միջև ընկած այդ ամբողջ երկար ճանապարհը, ըստ արժանվույն կարողանա ճանաչել ու գնահատել Իր իրական, կատարյալ, վիճակը: 

Բայց, քանի որ ամենակատարյալ Արարիչ–Ամեն Ինչ, ոչ կատարյալ ոչինչ ուղղակի չի կարող Իր մեջ պարունակել, ստացվում է, որ ոչ-կատարյալ ոչինչ ընդհանրապես չի էլ կարող լինել: Ուրեմն այն, ինչ մենք գիտենք որպես “ոչ-կատայալ”,  կամ “վատ”, կամ “չար”, - այսինքն, յուրաքանչյուր բևեռականության բացասական կողմը,- դա հնարովի մի բան է, ֆիկցիա, պատրանք: Դա հնարովի մի հենակետ է, ինչից  մղվելով, մենք կկարողանանք շարժվել դեպի այդ նույն բևեռականության իսկական-դրական կողմը և կճանաչենք այն:

Ասեմ, որ անհնար է շարժվել հակառակ ուղղությամբ, քանզի մենք դրա համար չենք ստեղծված: Մեզ համար դա կլիներ նույն բանը, եթե, ասենք, քայլելիս սայթաքեինք և ընկնեինք… երկինք: Այդ պատճառով է, որ ծնվել` նշանակում է իջնել: 


**     *     **

Այսպիսով, բոլոր Տիեզերքներն սկսեցին ապրել Արարչի սահմանած կարգով. Բախվում էին Չարն ու Բարին, և այդ բախումից ծնվում էր փորձը: Եվ, քանի որ Չարն ու Բարին միշտ բալանսի մեջ էին, այսինքն, հավասար քանակով էին բաշխված կշեռքի նժարների վրա, - ամեն ինչ ընդանում էր սահուն և հանգիստ, ամեն ինչ իր հունի մեջ էր, և Արարչի ծրագիրը գործում էր անխափան:

Այնուամենայնիվ, ինչ-որ բան այն չէր: Չէ, ամեն ինչ սարքին էր, բայց հենց այն հանգամանքը, որ ի սկզբանէ արդեն պարզ էր, որ ամեն ինչ բարի ավարտ է ունենալու, քանզի այլ կերպ ուղղակի անհնար է, հենց այդ հանգամանքը կարծես զրկում էր փորձը կյանքից, շնչառությունից: Անգամ նրանք, ովքեր ժամանակի կոնկրետ հատվածի մեջ իրենց վրա էին կրում Չարի էներգիաները, գիտեին, որ ամեն ինչ արվում է Բարու դրսևորման համար, և այդ պատճառով ըստ արժանվույն չէին կարողանում արտահայտել Չարը:

Դա բերեց նրան, որ մի գեղեցիկ օր հավաքվեցին բոլոր Տիեզերական Եղբայրությունները, և երկար բանակցություններից հետո որոշեցին.

Քանի որ բոլորն էլ քաջ տեղյակ են, որ Բարին ավելի լավ է, քան Չարը, ինչու՞ չփորձել անել այնպես, որ այդ համատիեզերական փորձի մեջ գերակշռող դերը տրվի Բարուն, բայց անել դա այնպես, որ բալանսը չխախտվի և ամեն ինչ մնա կայուն: Այսինքն, ի սկզբանէ սահմանված 50 - 50 տոկոսային հարաբերությունը վերափոխվի 75 - 25-ի` Բարու օգտին:

Ինչ խոսք, որ նման հաճելի առաջարկը բոլորի սրտով պետք է լիներ և նրանք շատ արագ համաձայնության եկան` փորձարկել այդ գրավիչ միտքը: 

Որպես փորձադաշտ ընտրվեց Նեբադոն Տիեզերքի Ծիր Կաթին Գալակտիկայի Արև աստղի Երկիր մոլորակը: Դա հարաբերականորեն երիտասարդ մի մոլորակ էր, որտեղ ֆիզիկական կյանքը դեռ նոր էր ծլարձակում և այդ պատճառով անհրաժեշտություն չկար հրաժարվել անցյալի փորձից:

Ինքնակամորեն իրենց ծառայությունն առաջարկած Լույսի Էություններից  ընտրվեց անհրաժեշտ քանակություն, ովքեր պետք է ի կատար ածեին այդ փորձը Երկիր մոլորակի վրա: Հետագայում, հաշվի առնելով նոր փորձի կարևորությունը բոլոր Տիեզերքների համար, նրա չափազանց բարդությունը, ինչպես նաև Էությունների նվիրվածությունը գործին, - մեզ *Լույսի Զինվորներ * անունը տվեցին:

----------

Ամմէ (05.01.2013)

----------


## Sambitbaba

**     *     **

Առաջինը` *Լեմուրացիներն* էին, որ հանդես եկան ֆիզիկական մարմնավորման մեջ, և սրանց մասին հատուկ է խոսակցությունը:

Լեմուրիա մայր ցամաքը գտնվում էր Խաղաղ Օվկիանոսի տեղում և տարածվում էր Ավստրալիայից մինչև Հյուսիսային Ամերիկա: Այնպես որ այսօրվա Հավայական կղզիները` Լեմուրիայի լեռնագագաթներն են:

Լեմուրացիները գտնվում էին Հինգերորդ Տարածքի` մաքուր Սիրո մակարդակի վրա, այսինքն ամբողջապես գիտակցում էին Սիրո էության սրբազան մաքրությունը: Օրինակ, նրանք չունեին պաշտոնական կառավարական համակարգ, իսկ նրանց մշակույթը թույլատրում էր յուրաքանչյուր մարդու` իր գիտելիքները հասցնել ամենաբարձրագույն հզորության: Բայց գիտելիքներին տիրապետողը երբեք մյուսներից ավելի լավը չի եղել: Մեկ մարդու հետ մնալը բարեշրջման ճանապարհին` կործանելի էր համարվում բոլորի աճի համար: Եվ այդ պատճառով Սիրո Աշխատանքն էր. օգնել բոլորին` հասնել հավասար բարձր մակարդակի:

Լեմուրացիներն օգտագործում էին իրենց ուղեղի հնարավորություննրի 90-94%-ը: Դա հնարավորություն էր տալիս նրանց հասկանալ, թե ինչպես է զանգվածը վերափոխվում էներգիայի, ինչի շնորհիվ նրանք կարող էին ճամփորդել ու շփվել իրար հետ այնպիսի միջոցներով, որոնք անհնար է ընկալել մեր այսօրվա մակարդակի վրա: 

Նրանց հիմնական կերակուրը պրանան էր, Տիեզերքից մեզ սնուցող կենսաուժը, ինչը նրանք ներշնչում էին իրենց գագաթնակետով, և այդ պատճառով որևէ կերակուր ուտում էին միայն ինչ-որ բան տոնելիս: Իսկ քանի որ նրանք միշտ էլ ինչ-որ բան տոնում էին, կերակուր ընդունելը ոչ այնքան անհրաժեշտություն էր, որքան ծիսակատարություն: Գերեր կամ շատ նիհարներ ուղղակի չկային, քանզի նրանք ընտրում էին իրենց արտաքինը և ստեղծում էին այն:

Լեմուրացիներն ապրում էին, որքան ցանկանան, սակայն նրանց կյանքերը տարբերվում էին մերից: Մենք, տարբեր փորձություններ ապրելու համար, ապրում ենք բազմաթիվ կյանքեր, իսկ նրանք տեղավորվում էին մեկ կյանքի սահմաններում: Իսկ ապրելով իրենց հասանելիք փորձերը` հեռանում էին հոժարակամ, իրենց տեղը զիջելով Լույսի այլ Էությունների:

Չէի պնդի, թե նրանք  ունեին նույնպիսի ածխածնային մարմին, ինչպիսին մերն է, քանզի նրանք ունեին Հինգերորդ Տարածքի էներգիաները: Օրինակ, ըստ ցանկության, նրանք կարող էին անհետանալ ու նորից հայտնվել, ուղղակի ավելացնելով կամ պակասեցնելով իրենց թրթիռները:

Ցավոք, լեմուրացիներին չհաջողվեց ամբողջականորեն իրագործել իրենց ծրագիրը նոր փորձի վերաբերյալ: Պատճա՞ռը… Որովհետև նրանք չափազանց մոտ էին Արարչի մակարդակին և այդպես էլ չկարողացան կտրվել Նրանից այնքան, որպեսզի կարողանան Չարի փորձը հասցնել  իրենց ծրագրում նախատեսված համապատասխան մակարդակի:

Հետևանքը եղավ այն, որ նրանք կատարեցին մի քայլ, որը, չեմ կարծում, թե մենք առայժմ հնարավորոություն ունենք տեղավորել մեր ուղեղի մեջ. նրանք խնդրեցին Համատիեզերական Միասնությանը… ոչնչացնել իրենց: 

Թվով մոտ 25000 լեմուրացիներ ընտրեցին ապրել մինչև մեր օրերը, որպեսզի մեզ հասցնեն իրենց գիտելիքները: Լեմուրիայի հյուսիսում գտնվող մի սարի մեջ նրանք կառուցեցին հինգտարածքային Թելոս քաղաքը, և Լեմուրիայի կործանման նախօրեին տեղափոխվեցին այնտեղ: Այսօր դա ԱՄՆ Կալիֆորնիա նահանգի հյուսիսում գտնվող Շաստա սարն է:

Լեմուրիան, իր ամբողջ բնակչության հետ միասին, անցավ ջրի տակ մեկ գիշերվա ընթացքում: 

Եվ սա` *Առաջին Աշխարհի Վերջն էր*:


**     *     *

Ատլանտիդա*: Երկրորդ ֆիզիկական քաղաքակրթությունը: 

Սրանք` մեր Գալակտիկական Եղբայրության տարբեր քաղաքակրթությունների (Լեմուրացիների էլ) խառնուրդ էին, և, հնարավոր է, լեմուրացիներից ավելի հետաքրքիր սերունդ: Եվ դրա պատճառը նրանց ապրած բարեշրջական ընթացքն էր: 

Իրականում, Գալակտիկական Եղբայրության այլ քաղաքակրթությունները սերտ կապված էին ավելի մտավոր, համարյա մեքենայակերպ աշխարհի հետ, և հենց այդ թեքումն ընտրեցին ատլանտներն իրենց հետագա զարգացման ճանապարհին, ինչը, փաստորեն, օգնեց նրանց էականապես տարբերվել շատ ավելի հոգևոր լեմուրացիներից:

Ոմանք պնդում են, որ ատլանտներն իրենց կատարյալ մտքի հզորության շնորհիվ այնքան կատարելագործեցին իրենց այդ մեքենայացված աշխարհը, որ հենց դա էլ բերեց նրանց ինքնաոչնչացմանը:

Ինչն էլ հենց դարձավ *Երկրորդ Աշխարհի Վերջը*:

Չի կարելի ասել, թե ատլանտների ժամանակաշրջանում սկսեց գերիշխել Չարը: Ոչ, դա Չարը չէր, դա… զգացմունքների բացակայությունն էր:


**     *     **

Թե լեմուրացիները, և թե ատլանտները, գալով ֆիզիկական աշխարհ, չունեին այնպիսի ուսուցման կարիք, ինչպիսի մերն է: Այսպես կոչվող արծաթե թելը, նրանց գիտակցությունը մշտական կապի մեջ էր պահում գիտելիքների համատիեզերական շտեմարանի հետ, և այդպիսով, նրանք լավ հիշում էին, թե ով են իրենք իրականում և որտեղից են սերում: Միակ դասը, որ սերտում էին նրանք ֆիզիկական կյանքում, դա նորանոր փորձերի կուտակումն էր գիտելիքների շտեմարանում: Ստացվում էր, որ յուրաքանչյուր անձ ապրում է իր փորձը բոլորի համար: 


**     *     **

Այս երկու անհաջող փորձերից հետո որոշվեց վերափոխել նոր ծրագիրը: Համատիեզերական Միասնությունը եկավ եզրակացության, որ հաջորդ քաղաքակրթությանն անհրաժեշտ է զրկել գիտելիքների շտեմարանի հետ որևէ  կապից: Դա կօգնի մարդկությանը չհիշել իր իրական ծագումը, և այդպիսով յուրաքանչյուր նոր փորձ ընդունել որպես իր գոյատևման միակ հնարավոր տարբերակ: Նման փորձը հնարավորություն կընձեռնի Չարին` նոր մարդկության կողմից ընկալվել որպես նույնպիսի մի իրականություն, ինչպիսին Բարին է: Իսկ ծրագրի մեջ չնախատեսված, անսպասելի շեղումներից խուսափելու համար, որոշվեց նոր մարդկությանը հնարավորությաուն տալ օգտագործել իր ուղեղի հնարավորությունների 7-10 տոկոսը միայն:

Որոշվեց նաև, որ մարդկությունը կունենա իր նախնիների կյանքից անհամեմատ ավելի կարճատև կյանք, բայց Լույսի Էություններին հնարավորություն կընձեռնվի բազում անգամներ ֆիզիկական կյանք վերադառնալ, նորանոր փորձեր իրականացնելու համար ամեն նոր փոքրիկ կյանքի ընթացքում: 

Դրա հետ մեկտեղ, Չարը հանդես կգա որպես գերակշռող ուժ: Չարը կիշխի մարդկանց ուղեղներին: Բայց այնտեղ, որտեղ փոքր-ինչ կնշմարվի Բարին, երբ Բարու մի փոքրիկ նշույլ կկայծկլտա որևէ տեղ, - Չարը կնահանջի անմիջապես այդ տեղից, Չարը կհանձնի իր դիրքերը Բարուն, Չարը` կվերանա:

Ինչպես, երբ մութ սենյակում մի փոքրիկ լույս ես վառում, մութն իրոք որ անհետանում է ամբողջ սենյակում:

Նոր միտքը մեծ հետաքրքրություն բերեց: Փորձի այսպիսի նոր դրսևորումը որոշակիորեն աշխուժություն էր խոստանում, քանզի նրանում առկա էր ընդգծված ավանտյուրիզմը: Եվ այդ պատճառով, երկար ժամանակ չպահանջվեց, որպեսզի բոլոր Տիեզերքները գան միահամուռ որոշման. ընդունել նոր ծրագիրը:


**     *     **

Ահա, թե ով ենք մենք` *Արիացիներս*: Տիեզերական անծայրածիրության մեջ իրենց իրականությունը կորցրած Լույսի Էություններ: Լույսի երանությունից ինքնակամորեն իրենց Մութի անդունդները նետած Լուսավոր Ոգիներ, ովքեր չունենալով հետդարձի ճանապարհ, խարխափելով Մթի մեջ, Տիեզերքի մնացած բոլոր Էություններին անհասանելի ճիգերի շնորհիվ հաղթահարում են Չարի գերիշխանությունն ու նոր ճանապարհ են հարթում դեպի Տուն:

Ահա թե ինչու, հանդիպելով մեզ Տիեզերական ճանապարհներին և նշմարելով մեր երանգները, նրանք սիրով խոնարհվում են մեր առջև, հարգանքի տուրքը տալով նրանց, ովքեր իրենց ուսերին են կրում ամբողջ Տիեզերքի համար անհրաժեշտ այդ փորձի աննկարագրելի ծանրությունը:  

Ահա թե ինչու են նրանք կոչում մեզ. *Լույսի Զինվորներ*:

----------

Ամմէ (05.01.2013)

----------


## Sambitbaba

**     *     **

Եկ, գլուխդ չտանեմ մեր մասին` մեր պատմությունը պատմելով. մեզանից յուրաքանչյուրն էլ քիչ թե շատ տեղյակ է դրան: Ասեմ միայն, որ արիացիներ ենք մենք բոլորս էլ, անկախ մեր աշխարհագրությունից, մաշկի գույնից, լեզվից, հավատից, փիլիսոփայությունից: Եվ մենք բոլորս էլ, մեր բազում կյանքերում, ապրում ենք միևնույն փորձը, ճանաչելով Չարն ու Բարին իրենց անթիվ և անկրկնելի երանգների մեջ, ընդ որում անընդմեջ օգնելով մեկմեկու` իրականացնել այդ ճանաչումը: 

Սա նշանակում է, որ եթե դու քո ներկա կյանքում ապրում ես Բարու փորձը, ուրեմն քո առջև քեզ անհրաժեշտ է ունենալ մեկին, ով  քո այդ փորձն իրականացնելու համար քո առջև հանդես է գալիս որպես Չար, որպեսզի բախվելով նրա հետ, կարողանա դրսևորվել քո Բարին: Եվ քո հանդեպ մեծ սիրոց դրդված, ես հանձն  կառնեմ խաղալ քեզ համար Չարի դերը, և նույնիսկ կխաղամ այդ դերը մեծագույն վարպետությամբ, դրսևորելով քո առջև Չարի  կատարյալ պատկերներ, որպեսզի դու քո փորձն ապրես իր  ամբողջ լիությամբ:

Ես կխաբեմ քեզ, կնախանձեմ քեզ, կբամբասեմ քո մասին, կթալանեմ ու կայրեմ քո տունը, կդավաճանեմ քեզ այլ տղամարդկանց հետ, կպահեմ սիրուհիներ, կբռնաբարեմ քո կնոջը, կսպանեմ քո ամուսնուն, - և այդ բոլորը` դրդված քո հանդեպ մեծագույն սիրուց:

Եվ այդ ամենը դու էլ, արել ես և կանես ինձ հետ, մեր համատեղ փորձերի այն պահերին, երբ ե՛ս եմ իրականացնում ի՛մ Բարու փորձը: 

Եվ այդպես քո բոլոր փորձերում, բազմաթիվ մարդկայնացած Լույսի Էությունների հետ:

Պատկերացնու՞մ ես, թե ինչ հզոր բան է այդ Սեր կոչվածը, եթե այն ստիպում է մեզ նման քայլերի դիմել մեկմեկու համար… 


**     *     **

Իսկ առաջին հայացքից, համատարած Չարն է շուրջբոլոր, ճի՞շտ է: Ճիշտ է: Չէ՞ որ հենց այդպես էլ ծրագրված էր: Մեր, արիական քաղաքակրթության համար, Չարը նախատեսված էր որպես գերիշխող ուժ: Իսկ Բարու թեթևակի առկայծումները համատարած Չարի մեջ, պետք է օգնեին Չարին, որ նա կարողանար կատարելապես դրսևորել  իր բոլոր տեսանկյունները: 

Ի վերջո, կատարելապես ապրելով Չարի փորձը, մենք ինքներս մեզ պետք է բերեինք հերթական Աշխարհի Վերջին, կրկնելով Ատլանտիդայի ապրած փորձը, հաջորդ քաղաքակրթությանը տեղ տալու համար, մաքրելով Երկրագունդը մեզանից:


**     *     **

Բայց… 

Չնախատեսված մի հետաքրքիր բան կատարվեց: Չարի ու Բարու պատերազմը բերեց նրան, որ ծնունդ առավ նախկինում երբևիցէ չապրված, որակապես լրիվ նոր մի զգացմունք…

*Կարեկցանքը*:

Սա մեծ շրջադարձային կետ է մեր պատմության մեջ և մենք իրավունք չունենք կանգ չառնել մի պահ և չպարզաբանել այն:

Եկ չմոռանանք, որ Չարն` ընդամենը պատրանք էր, հորինված միայն նրա համար, որպեսզի կարողանա դրսևորվել Բարին: Եվ իհարկե, ոչ ոգու մտքով չէր կարող անցնել, որ պատրանքը կարող է իրականություն ծնել: Իսկ որ Կարեկցանքի ծնողն է Չարը, կարծում եմ, ոչ ոք չի կասկածում: Թե՞ որևէ մեկին ծանոթ է դեպք, երբ Բարին է կարեկցանք ծնել: Նախանձ` հասկանում եմ, բայց կարեկցանք…

Կռահու՞մ ես, թե ինչու այս բանը չկատարվեց լեմուրացիների և ատլանտների օրոք: Այո, որովհետև նրանք կտրված չէին գիտելիքների շտեմարանի հետ  կապից և նրանց քաջ հայտնի էր, որ Չարն իրականություն չէ: Եվ հենց այդ հանգամանքն էլ, եթե հիշում ես, երկուսին էլ բերեց աշխարհի վերջին: Ուրեմն, այդպես էլ չկարողանալով լրջորեն վերաբերվել Չարին, ինչպե՞ս կարելի էր սպասել, որ այն ինչ-որ բան կծնի:

Իսկ մենք կտրված էինք իրական գիտելիքներից, և մեզ համար Չարը նույնպիսի իրականություն էր, ինչպես և Բարին: առավել ևս, որ այն ավելի մեծ տեղ էր գրավում մեր կյանքում: 

Կարեկցանքի ծնունդը  փաստացիորեն ապացուցեց, որ մենք արարված ենք “*Իր կերպ և նմանությամբ*”, այսինքն, մենք էլ` Արարիչ ենք:


**     *     **

Կարեկցանքը դարձավ իր ծնողի գերեզմանափորը: Կանգնելով Բարու թիկունքին, նա մեծ ուժ ավելացրեց Բարուն` Չարի դեմ պայքարելու համար: Եվ բացի այդ, կա մի շատ կարևոր հանգամանք էլ, և սա, երևի, ամենակարևորն էր, ինչ մենք ձեռք բերեցինք մեր փորձում. 

Լինելով արդեն ֆիզիկական աշխարհի ծնունդ, Կարեկցանքը շատ ավելի հզոր էներգիաներ ուներ ֆիզիկական աշխարհի համար. մարդկության համար, Երկրագնդի համար, Տիեզերքի համար: Եվ ահա, թե ինչու, համարյա անմիջապես, ծնվեցին Կարեկցանքի երկվորյակ զավակները` *Հույսն* ու *Հավատը*:

Եվ Չարն այլևս անկարող էր դիմադրել: Հենց սկսում էր կռվել Բարու հետ, ծնվում էր Կարեկցանքը: Կարեկցանքն անմիջապես սկսում էր Հույս ու Հավատ ծնել: Հույսը սնունդ և ուժ էր տալիս Չարի ծանրության տակ ճկռած մարդկությանը, իսկ  գարու հատիկի չափ Հավատը` Չարի սարեր էր տեղահան անում: Մի խոսքով, ամեն անգամ, հենց որ Չարը բարձրացնում էր գլուխը Բարու դեմ, ինքն իրեն բերում էր ինքնաոչնչացման…

Եկ էջեր չլրացնենք, վերհիշելով մեր պատմությունը: Ժամանակն է վերադառնալ տրված հարցին: 

*Ինչու՞ չեկավ Աշխարհի Վերջը*:


**     *     **

Քսաներորդ դար: Փորձն իր նախատեսված ավարտին է մոտենում, Աշխարհի Վերջին: Ժամանակն է ծախսել փորձի համար նախատեսված Չարի և Բարու մնացորդները:

Հայրենական պատերազմներ: Համաշխարհային պատերազմներ: Մարդկությանը հայտնի բոլոր պատերազմները հավաքես, դժվար թե կազմի քսաներորդ դարի միայն առաջին կեսի պատերազմների զոհերի քանակի կեսը: Դրան գումարած` քաղաքական ռեպրեսիաներ: Գումարած արհավիրքներ: Գումարած համաճարակներ, նոր հիվանդություններ:

Այդքան շատ Չարիք ընդամենը ոչ լրիվ մեկ դարում… 

Կարո՞ղ ես պատկերացնել, թե որքան Կարեկցանք ծնվեց ոչ լրիվ մեկ դարում… 

Որքան հույս… 

Որքան այդ ամենը բազմապատկվեց Հավատով…

Եվ այդ ամենը` Բարու դրոշի տակ…

Պատկերացնու՞մ ես հիմա, թե որքա՜ն դրական էներգիա ներմուծվեց Տիեզերք… ոչ լրիվ մեկ դարում…

Եվ ո՞վ էր դրա մեղավորը: 

*Ես և Դու*:


**     *     **

Տիեզերքը ցնծում էր փորձի հաջող ավարտից: Մենք ոչ միայն հաջողությամբ իր ավարտին հասցրեցինք մեր աշխատանքը: Մենք Տիեզերք բերեցինք այնպիսի նոր էներգիաներ, որոնք նոր հարթություններ բացահայտեցին տիեզերական նորանոր փորձությունների համար: Եվ այդ ամենից հետո, մեզ ոչնչացնե՞լ…

Ի՞նչ ես կարծում, ինչպե՞ս պետք է նայեր Արարիչ Ինքն Իր աչքերի մեջ, մեզ վերացնելուց հետո: Մեզ, Լույսի Զինվորներիս: Մեզ, Տիեզերքին նոր կյանք տվողներիս: Մի՞թե չէր թքի իր երեսին այդպիսի Արարիչ: Մի՞թե ամոթից գետինը չէր մտնի այդպիսի Արարիչ…

Ոչ, իհարկե: Սիրող ծնողի համար անհնար է այդ քայլին դիմելը: Ասա, դու ինքդ կարո՞ղ ես քո սեփական զավակի հետ այդպես վարվել…

Թե՞ դու քո զավակներին ավելի շատ ես սիրում, քան Արարիչ` քեզ: Քո սերն ավելի մեծ է, քան Նրա՞…

Նա էլ այդ չարեց: Նա ուղղակի վերցրեց և փոխեց Իր ծրագիրը. Նա *Աշխարհի Վերջը Չեղյալ Հայտարարեց*: Նրա համար դա շատ ավելի հեշտ էր, քան ինձ ու քեզ վերացնելը:


**     *     **

Բայց չէ՞ որ մենք պետք է Երկրագունդը զիջեինք մեզանից հետո եկող քաղաքակրթությանը: Իսկ այժմ, եթե մենք մնում ենք, ինչպե՞ս վարվել…

Մեր մեջ կան քչերը, ովքեր հնարավորություն ունեն տեսնել մարդու էներգետիկ դաշտը, նրա երանգները: Եվ անցյալ դարի յոթանասունականների կեսերին նրանք սկսեցին նկատել նորածին երեխաների, ում աուրայի երանգը տարբերվում է մարդու աուրայի մինչև այսօր հանդիպած բոլոր երանգներից: Այդ նոր երեխաներին սկսեցին կոչել իրենց աուրայի գույնի անունով. *Ինդիգո*: 

Ահա, թե ինչպես որոշվեց հաջորդ քաղաքակրթության հարցը. նրանք սկսեցին գալ մեր մեջ, դառնալով մեր զավակներն ու թոռները: Սկզբում կարելի էր մատների վրա հաշվել նրանց: Հետո, երբ մենք սկսեցինք կոչել նրանց *Բյուրեղյա երեխաներ*, նրանք սկսեցին հանդիպել մեզ ամեն քայլափոխին: Իսկ այսօր արդեն մենք կոչում ենք նրանց *Քվանտային երեխաներ * և այսօր այդպիսին են համարյա բոլոր նորածինները:


**     *     **

Թույլ տուր ավարտել պատմվածքս մեր կյանքի այս ամենակարևոր կետի վրա, քանի որ, կարծես թե, ես արդեն պատասխանել եմ քո տրված հարցին. *Ինչու՞ չեկավ Աշխարհի Վերջը*:

Հետագայում ես, ինչ խոսք, որ ուրախությամբ կշարունակեմ պատմությունս  մի հարմար պահի: Բայց դու չես կարող պատկերացնել, թե որքան անհամեմատելի է այն հաճույքը, որը դու կարող ես ապրել, ինքնուրույն փնտրելով ասածիս հնարավորությունը: Ճշմարիտն ասած, առանձնապես կարիք էլ չունես փնտրելու, քանի որ տեղեկություններն անսահման են այսօր ամեն ինչի մասին, ինչ էլ որ փնտրես: Քեզանից պահանջվում է որոշել, թե ին՞չ ես ցանկանում գտնել:

Մի կարևոր բան էլ: Մեր` Տիեզերք ներմուծած դրական էներգիաներն այնքան շատ են և կարևոր Տիեզերքի համար, որ ի պատասխան քո կատարած հսկայական աշխատանքի,  Տիեզերքը պատրաստ է քեզ հուշել: Այդ անելու համար մի բան է անհրաժեշտ նրան. քո ուշադրությունը: Անհրաժեշտ է, որ դու սովորես *լսել…



12.16.2012*

----------

E-la Via (05.01.2013), Ամմէ (05.01.2013), Դավիթ (05.01.2013)

----------


## Ամմէ

Որոշվեց նաև, որ մարդկությունը կունենա իր նախնիների կյանքից անհամեմատ ավելի կարճատև կյանք, բայց Լույսի Էություններին հնարավորություն կընձեռնվի բազում անգամներ ֆիզիկական կյանք վերադառնալ, նորանոր փորձեր իրականացնելու համար ամեն նոր փոքրիկ կյանքի ընթացքում: 

Դրա հետ մեկտեղ, Չարը հանդես կգա որպես գերակշռող ուժ: Չարը կիշխի մարդկանց ուղեղներին: Բայց այնտեղ, որտեղ փոքր-ինչ կնշմարվի Բարին, երբ Բարու մի փոքրիկ նշույլ կկայծկլտա որևէ տեղ, - Չարը կնահանջի անմիջապես այդ տեղից, Չարը կհանձնի իր դիրքերը Բարուն, Չարը` կվերանա:

Ինչպես, երբ մութ սենյակում մի փոքրիկ լույս ես վառում, մութն իրոք որ անհետանում է ամբողջ սենյակում:


Ես շատ հավանեցի : Իրոք գրված էր Պարզ, Հասկանալի, Բարի, Խելացի, Հմտորեն ու ես համարում եմ այն «ԼԱՎ ԳՈՐԾ»: 
Քեզ ոչ միայն հարգում եմ, այլև շատ սիրում: :Smile:

----------

Sambitbaba (05.01.2013)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> **     *     **
> 
> Առաջինը` *Լեմուրացիներն* էին, որ հանդես եկան ֆիզիկական մարմնավորման մեջ, և սրանց մասին հատուկ է խոսակցությունը:
> 
> Լեմուրիա մայր ցամաքը գտնվում էր Խաղաղ Օվկիանոսի տեղում և տարածվում էր Ավստրալիայից մինչև Հյուսիսային Ամերիկա: Այնպես որ այսօրվա Հավայական կղզիները` Լեմուրիայի լեռնագագաթներն են:
> 
> Լեմուրացիները գտնվում էին Հինգերորդ Տարածքի` մաքուր Սիրո մակարդակի վրա, այսինքն ամբողջապես գիտակցում էին Սիրո էության սրբազան մաքրությունը: Օրինակ, նրանք չունեին պաշտոնական կառավարական համակարգ, իսկ նրանց մշակույթը թույլատրում էր յուրաքանչյուր մարդու` իր գիտելիքները հասցնել ամենաբարձրագույն հզորության: Բայց գիտելիքներին տիրապետողը երբեք մյուսներից ավելի լավը չի եղել: Մեկ մարդու հետ մնալը բարեշրջման ճանապարհին` կործանելի էր համարվում բոլորի աճի համար: Եվ այդ պատճառով Սիրո Աշխատանքն էր. օգնել բոլորին` հասնել հավասար բարձր մակարդակի:
> 
> ......


Ինչի՞ ա ինձ թվում, որ էս ամեն ինչը ինչ-որ տեղ արեն կարդացել եմ ու ոչ մեկ անգամ:  :Think:  

Առաջին անգամ երբ կարդացի, ժպտացի ու անցա առաջ: 

Երկրորդ անգամ հետաքրքիր բիզնես պռոյեկտի հոտ առա: Երրորդ անգամ՝ շառլատանության: 

Իսկ հիմա անհանգստանում եմ, քանի որ մարդիկ կան, որ լուրջ են ընդունում էս բառակույտը:

----------

Հայկօ (06.01.2013)

----------


## Malxas

Սամվել ջան, մի քիչ նոսր է գրված, եթե կարելի է այդպես արտահայտվել, այդ պատճառով հաճույքով չի կարդացվում: Կառաջարկեի ավելի սեղմ արտահայտել մտքերը:

----------

Sambitbaba (05.01.2013)

----------


## Sambitbaba

> Ինչի՞ ա ինձ թվում, որ էս ամեն ինչը ինչ-որ տեղ արեն կարդացել եմ ու ոչ մեկ անգամ:


Քեզ իզուր չի թվում, Տրիբուն ջան: Որովհետև, եթե այլ ինֆորմացիա չունենայիր էլ, գոնե իմ գրություններում մի քանի անգամ արդեն հանդիպած պետք է լինեիր դրան: Ու ես շատ կզարմանայի, եթե քեզ թվար, որ ես ինչ-որ գաղտնիք եմ քեզ հայտնում այն դեպքում, երբ այսօր այդ թեմայով հազարավոր էջեր կան գրված:

Բայց ինչի՞ է ինձ թվում, որ դա ամենակարևորը չէր, ինչի մասին կարելի էր խոսել այս գործի մեջ: Եվ նույնիսկ քեզ համար, հավանաբար կային բաներ, որ առաջին անգամ էիր կարդում ու հնարավոր է, նախկինում չէիր հանդիպել: Այնպես որ կարող էիր շառլատանության վրա վերջակետ չդնել:

Ինչևէ, մի անհանգստացիր: Ես, օրինակ, լրիվ լուրջ եմ ընդունում "էս բառակույտը", և ոչինչ, ապրում եմ: Ու չէի ասի, թե քեզանից պակաս հետաքրքիր ու լուսավոր կյանքով: :Smile:

----------


## Տրիբուն

> .... Ու չէի ասի, թե քեզանից պակաս հետաքրքիր ու լուսավոր կյանքով:


Հաստատ ինձանից ավելի հետաքրքիր ու լուսավոր կյանքով ես ապրում, եղբայր: Մարդ պիտի իրոք շաաաաատ լուսավոր կյանքով ապրի, որ լեմուրացիների մասին սենց լուրջ գրառումներ անի ու անկեղծորեն հավատա իրա գրածներին: 

Ինձ թվում ա, որ ես քեզ նախանձում եմ:

----------

Freeman (06.01.2013), Sambitbaba (06.01.2013), Հայկօ (06.01.2013)

----------

